# SEL vs. SEL Premium: Can I add Blind Spot Monitor?



## wecnews (Jan 3, 2016)

We're in the market for a Routan, and were ready to move on a SEL Prem. However we found a certified SEL with only 11K miles on it. It's in great shape.

We haven't been able to find a list of all the differences between the SEL Prem. and SEL, but... we noticed three things. Prem adds blind spot monitor, different wheels and wood trim

wife actually hates wood trim and likes the cheaper wheels. so the sel ,may be better choice for us, except we really need the blind spot monitor. We've gotten used to them on our current car

Can the dealer add factory blind spot monitor on the sel? What about rear parking sensors? can't tell if they're standard.


Volvo was able to add the stuff we wanted on a lower model car for us wonder if VW can do the same? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

not sure all the differences, but HID vs. halogen, better sound system, chrome side mirrors are some.

I primarily got the SEL Premium for the HID's, which you can add on to other models if you really wanted to.


----------



## fattymatty20 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Check this thread out...*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7138673-New-Mod-Factory-look-BSM


----------

